# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  تفسير السعدي

## ابي سفيان

عندي الكتاب طبعة الرسالة الطبعة الرابعة , و رأيت الكثير يثني علي طبعة ابن الجوزي فهل هناك كبير فرق و هل تغني طبعة الرسالة عن طبعة ابن الجوزي ؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابي سفيان

اين انتم يا اخوة ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الحاكم

فعلا حتى انا لدي طبعة الرسالة .. اتمنى ايضاح الفرق من الأخوة الكرام .

----------


## ابي سفيان

اتمني من احد الاخوة مساعدتنا

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أعتقد - من تجربة - أن طبعة دار ابن الجوزي أفضل لأمور : 
1.لكونها مجزأة، وهذا أسهل في تدوين الفوائد والتعليق، وأسهل من حيث القراءة، وصَفُّها جيِّد .
2.بها فهرس رائع جدًّا للفوائد، ويختصر لك الكثير من الوقت إذا أردت البحث، رتبه المحقق على حروف الهجاء .
3.ذكر المحقق في مقدمة تحقيقه أنه استدرك على طبعة الرسلة (التي حققها المطيري) .

وقد وقع في التفسير بعض الأخطاء المطبعية، خصوصًا في الآيات القرآنية، ووقع بعض التقديم والتأخير لم يشر المحقق إليه، ولعله سها عنه، وقد علقته على نسختي أنزلها إذا شاء الله تعالى .

وانظر هنا : 
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13259
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=572

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أعيد طبعُ طبعة دار ابن الجوزي السنة الماضية (1430)، وقد تصفحتها تصفحًا سريعًا وما رأيت فيها تعديلاً للأخطاء المطبعية التي وقعت في الطبعة الأولى!
أيضًا التفسير بحاجة إلى مزيد عناية؛ من حيثُ تخريج الأحاديث، وعزو الأقوال، والتعليق على بعض المواضع التي تحتاج لذلك، فليت المحقق يحسن فيصنع هذا .
ولعلي أنزل بعض الفوائد من هذا التفسير؛ ألحق بها ملاحظاتي على هذه الطبعة -إن شاء الله- .

----------


## أبو الحاكم

تعديل / الطبعة التي عندي هي من دار الحديث 

مارأيكم بها ؟

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أفضل الطبعات هما اثنتان : 
1- طبعة دار ابن الجوزي، ت: الصميل.
2-طبعة الرسالة، ت: المطيري.

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاكم الله خيرا لكن الا يوجد فرق بين الطبعة المجزأة 4 مجلدات و طبعة المجلد الاول عند دار بن الجوزي 
لان المجزئة كان سعرها العام الماضي 125 و سعر المجلدالواحد 45 . فاذا لم يكن هناك فرق بين الطبعتية فالاولي اشتراء طبعة المجلد الواحد لرخص سعرها . وشكرا و ارجو الرد

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

هي نفسها؛ لكنها وضعت بمجلد واحد كبير . 
وهي نافعة لمن يريد أن يقرأ التفسير قراءة جردية دون تعليق أو تقييد .
أو يريد أن يقرأ على جماعة المسجد .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> عندي الكتاب طبعة الرسالة الطبعة الرابعة , و رأيت الكثير يثني علي طبعة ابن الجوزي فهل هناك كبير فرق و هل تغني طبعة الرسالة عن طبعة ابن الجوزي ؟
> 
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


لا فرق يذكر.

----------


## ابي سفيان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابي سفيان

نصيحة الي الاخ ابي الحاكم ... ابعد عن مطبوعات دار الحديث ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو الحاكم

> نصيحة الي الاخ ابي الحاكم ... ابعد عن مطبوعات دار الحديث ( ابتسامة )


ابشر يااباسفيان سوف آخذ بنصيحتك ان شاء الله .

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

> أفضل الطبعات هما اثنتان : 
> 1- طبعة دار ابن الجوزي، ت: الصميل.
> 2-طبعة الرسالة، ت: المطيري.


طبعة الرسالة تحقيق المطيري أم اللويحق أم كلاهما أرجو الافادة من الاخوة

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

هو هو
الشيخ عبدالرحمن اللويحق المطيري

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

احسن الله اليك ابا خالد

----------


## موفق حسن نجادات

الاخوة الفضلاء في المنتدى كيف اعرف ردود المفسرالشيخ السعدي على اهل الزيغ والضلال

----------


## المقدسى

طبعة دار إبن الجوزى امطبوعة في مجلد كبير غير مناسبة لطالب العلم والذي يريد قراءة التفسير قراءة متأنية ويدون الفوائد والتعليقات لأن الخط صغير , لذلك فعليكم بالطبعة التى طبعت في أربع أجزاء .

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

أحسنت أخي المقدسي، أضف إلى أنه أساء إلى الكتاب من وجهين: 
الأول: أنه حذف المقدمة التي وضعها الشيخ واقتبسها من بدائع الفوائد.
الثاني: أنه لم يثبت تفسير الآيات التي اختلفت فيها النسختان، من آية رقم (238 من سورة البقرة)، حتى آية رقم (129 من سورة آل عمران).

وهناك بعض الملحوظات سجلتها على نسختي، أضعها إن شاء الله إن نسأ في أجلي، وبسط في عمري، والله المستعان.

----------


## محب الآل والصحابة

متى تتحفنا يا (أبو الوليد التويجري) بما قلت أنها ملاحظات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

يرفع......................  .....

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأخ المحب: المعذرة لم أر الرد إلا اللحظة.
عمومًا كتب المتأخرين التي هي في متناول الأيدي، ولا يترتب على اختلافها أثر كبير= الأمر فيها سهل.
وبالنسبة للملحوظات فالنية موجودة، لكن الهمة ضعيفة، وقد توقفت عن قراءة الكتاب منذ فترة، فأرجو أن يتهيأ ذلك بإذن الله.
ولا تظن أنك ستظفر بشيء ذي بال، والحمد لله.

----------


## ابو الفوائد

*هناك فرق كبير بين طبعة الرسالة الموجودة في المكتبة الشاملة ( الإصدار الثالث الرسمي ) وبين الطبعة الموجودة في " الموقع الرسمي للشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي " ولعلها بتحقيق الصميل . ولا أدري أيهما الصواب .* 
*فمثلا :* 
*بداية سورة آل عمران في تفسير ( القيوم ) فرق كبير .* 
*وكذلك في تفسير الآية ( 10 ) من آل عمران فرق واضح . وكأن هذا التفسير غير الأول .* 
*يرجى من الأخوة في المكتبة الشاملة التنبيه على ذلك ، حيث لازالت كلمة " متوجعا " في نسخة الشاملة ، وللمزيد  :*
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/tafsir6841/

----------


## ابو الفوائد

ثم رأيت المحقق سعد بن فواز الصميل قارن بين الطبعات الموجودة للتفسير وبين ما في بعضها من أخطاء كثيرة قال عن طبعة الرسالة: " الطبعة الثالثة : طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة سنة 1420 باعتناء وتحقيق د.عبد الرحمن بن معلا اللويحق ، وهذه الطبعة أحسن الطبعات السابقة ، حيث بذل المحقق حفظه الله جهدا كبيرا في إخراج الكتاب فجزاه الله خيرا ، ونظراً لأن هذه الطبعة صدرت أثناء إعداد هذه الكتاب للطباعة ، فقد اكتفيت بمراجعة مواضع عدة من الكتاب ظهر لي من خلالها الملاحظات التالية : 
أن المحقق اعتمد على النسخة التي بقيت لدى الشيخ ، وهذا مخالف كما هو معلوم لقواعد التحقيق ، حيث لم يجعل النسخة التي أرسلها المؤلف لطباعة الكتاب أصلاً؛ وذلك للزيادات والاستدراكات التي امتازت بها عن النسخة الأخرى . 
أن المحقق تابع الطبعات السابقة في مجموعة من الأخطاء التي وقعت من قبل ، وهذا أمر مستغرب منه ، لحصوله على النسختين الخطيتين للكتاب . ومن أمثلة ذلك : - ما جاء في تفسير الآية 43 في سورة النساء ص179 العمود 3 سطر 24 ( بعد حصول مقصود الصلاة ) كذا جاء في جميع النسخ المطبوعة ، والصواب كما في النسختين الخطيتين ( بعدم حصول مقصود الصلاة ) ... " . انتهى كلامه وذكر ملاحظات أخرى قيمة .

----------

